# Steering wheel locked and more



## Dercky8 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi all. I hope here I can get some help. My 2012 cruze LT auto with slap shift has been having weird symptoms lately with today being the worse. I noticed lately that when I would start my car sometimes the clock wouldn't be on, the heater controls wouldn't be lit or work, I keep getting random service this or that displayed on the console like service traction control or stabilitrak system. Well all those usually disappear after a min or so and nothing comes of it. 
Today on the other hand I'm sitting here stuck because the service traction control, service power steering, service stabilitrak are all on and not going off. My steering wheel won't turn and when in reverse it barely moves. Anyone know of this issue? Please help

*UPDATE- I turned car off and let it sit a few minutes. Every error is gone,and steering wheel is working fine but have the ODB2 icon lit now. I heard about a recall for the steering column somewhere,could this be the issue?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html

Given that this cable problem is a progressive issue and it doesn't always impact you, dealers are instructed to replace this cable whenever there are strange in-cabin electrical issues. Do NOT let your dealership try to talk you out of replacing this cable - GM will pay for the replacement without the dealership being able to duplicate the issues.

The steering column recall was for a small number of 2011s with lose and/or missing steering column connection bolts.


----------



## Dercky8 (Jul 1, 2014)

Wow I appreciate the help here brother. It sounds exactly like
My issue. Problem is, do I need paperwork or anything to get it replaced? The dealership I purchased it from is out of state so could I take it to the local Chevy dealer?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Dercky8 said:


> Problem is, do I need paperwork or anything to get it replaced? The dealership I purchased it from is out of state so could I take it to the local Chevy dealer?


The group's understanding is that simply reporting the symptoms should be sufficient. The dealer doesn't have to duplicate them. And you can go to any Chevy dealer - your warranty is with GM, not the dealer you bought it from.

I notice that you're reporting problems on start up. I'm inclined to think you've got a battery going out - the voltage is dropping too low during cranking and getting all the electronics messed up. How old is the battery? If original, you're due.


----------

